# How much will skipping a pumping session affect my milk?



## greenbeing (Jun 25, 2003)

I have parent/teacher conferences until 7 on wed and thurs and I'm wondering if I have to get a pumping session in. I usually pump 2 x's during the day and then pick my lo up at 4 and nurse her. I was going to pump at 4:30 during conferences but am wondering if I could just skip the pumping session. Will it affect my milk production that much?? I would pump at 1:00 and then not again until 7.

TIA!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

If you've got a good supply, I wouldn't worry about it. Think of it as a sudden "sleeping through the night" episode...









You might get somewhat engorged/leaky, but it shouldn't be a problem for your supply.


----------



## greenbeing (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks! I brought extra bottles and will see how I feel. I planned a 30 minute break, but sometimes parents come late to their scheduled time, so I may not get a break. I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't affect my supply if I didn't get around to it.


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

You should be fine. Your breasts might be quite full ... so I'd wear some breastpads, just in case you might leak.


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

If your milk supply is well established I wouldn't worry about it. When I was working I could skip a pumping session w/out is affecting my supply. But esp. if you're having conferences, you might want to wear nursing pads. I know the couple times I skipped a session, I ended up having a let down and leaking through my shirt(once while I was at lunch w/ coworkers!).


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I asked my doctor this exact same question today because I was wondering too. She said that once your supply is well-established (like a pp said), then you should have no problem with missing a pumping session every once in a while. Of course, you may leak a little and be slightly engorged until you can either pump or nurse again.


----------

